# Mysterious Apple Photos images in LR Cloud



## rtcary

Operating System: OSX
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 1.1 [ 20171201-1016-60550c6 ] (Dec  1 2017)

I'm helping a friend get his iPhone LR and Lightroom CC setup.  He took a couple if iPhone LR test pictures and when he goes to lightroom.adobe.com, his two test images are there *along with many others* that appear to be from the Camera roll.  His son (adult) had apparently been trying to help when he visited, but I cannot figure out what could have happened.

When we did a test delete, it does warn the the original will be deleted, but I do not know how to find the original.  Needless to say, I want all of those images that did not originate with iPhone LR removed.

Any suggestions of what could have been messed up; how that could happen?

Many thanks...

Todd


----------



## clee01l

Lightroom on the iPhone can be set to Auto Import anything that the iPhone puts on the camera roll.  There is usually one LRCC album on the iPhone dedicated to iPhone Photos Deleting them from LRCC cloud/LRCC Computer will delete them from the Cloud and every device that syncs to the cloud. It will no delete them from the iPhone camera roll


----------



## rtcary

Thank you for your informative and encouraging response. I did a test on my LR CC and, as you stated, the original was left in place. 

I’m searching for that setting. 

\rtc


----------

